# 500 calorie diet



## L&Jfarms (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried the 500 calorie diet before? Did it work? How much weight did you loose in a week?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

DO you mean eating only 500 calories a day - or 500 calories at each meal??

Although I don't know anything about it, I'd think eating only that little would put your body in a deprivation state - like an anorexic.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Describe this diet to me, and why it has interested you.

I'm not flame-throwing.

:lookout:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the _only_ way you could safely do a 500 calorie per day diet would be in a clinical/hospital setting.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this the diet that you take the medicine with it? My mom was on a diet like this and she ended up in the ER, briefly, but still it is a dangerous idea IMO. Most well-rounded diet plans recommend around 1200 calories. This seems way to low.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

when I have dieted in the past, I have always kept to 1200-1500 kcal a day, and that gives ME a loss of 3-3.5 lbs per week when I'm quite overweight. My wife holds steady at 1500... 500 will put your body into a mode that prevents you from losing anythin gin a healthy manner.

R


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

yea doesn't work
every study shows starvation will make you lose weight obviously, but you eat up muscle mass and all the good stuff...and leaves the body in worse shape.

You want to weight (say) 130?

The use this method. Eat only 1300 calories per day. You will lose weight to hit that 130. Depending on how you eat those calories, depends on how fast you lose per week.

Eat heavy like taters, pasta, bagels, breads, steak, sweet sauces, etc. etc. takes it longer to come off---------if you eat like tons of veggies, chicken, turkey, crackers, soups etc. on the lighter sides--you lose more per week.

eating cleaner (fresh veggies, no take outs etc.) means faster weight loss also.
all the while drinking tons of fresh/clean water to help the system overall.

hope that helps a bit!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Yikes! Even as a Vegetarian, 500 calories a day would put my system in Starvation Mode. 
Scary!
500 a meal makes more sense....


----------



## maclinda (Jan 3, 2010)

Wouldn't it be really hard to get the nutrients you need on 500 calories a day? Even if you took a really good vitamin, 500 calories would only be 125 gm of protein (at 4 calories per gram), or a little over 4 ounces. And of course you need more than just protein, I was just using that as an example.


----------



## Tobemeghan (Jan 16, 2010)

If you were to take in only 500 calories a day you would lose weight because your body would go into starvation mode. You muscle mass would go first and then the fat around your organs (very dangerous). Your sugars would drop and you would lose your hair and get very weak. You would permanently damage your organs, especially your heart. Please do not attempt this, it would be very dangerous and as soon as you started eating again you would gain the weight back.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

theres also prrof that if your not eating enough calories per day youll actually kill your metabolism...
thats where i am right now, im NOT an eater, i enjoy food once in a while but i dont eat breakfast often have a snack for lunch small dinner...
i was averaging 800-1000 calories aday, i lost 50lbs going from 300-250 in the space of 6 months, then over the next 6 months i started to climb again hitting 350lbs eventually at my heaviest and frustrated because i wasnt loosing weight, i was excersizing eating lean meat and veggies and consuming a tiny amount of calories for my body weight...
doctors coundlt figure it out untill i finally found one who said "your eating how much?!"

we did the math and was supposed to be on about 3000 calories a day to maintain...so my ideal calories per day to loose an average of 1-2lbs a week (considered healthy weight loss) was 2800 calories.
i started doing that, and not pushing myself so hard on the excersize, ive actually maintained a nice muscle amount as ive slowly lost weight, every month i redo the math (there are calculators online for deterining how many calories you shoudl be eating) and have thus far lost 50lbs in a year so far.
ive fallen into bad habits over the holiday and started skipping meals again and when ive done the math im back to 1200 cals a day and ive plateaued, so right now im doing better about keeping track of my calories a day and pushing them back up to where they shoudl be for loss at my weight which is currently closer to 1900 calories...im not quite there yet but have managed about 1750-1800 a day for the past week and dropped a 1 1/2lbs in a week...

we did divide those calories among 4 meals a day and 2 snacks and i should be eating about 400 callories PER MEAL and 150 per snack.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Dont' do it. there are so many better ways to lose fat(as in building muscle and cardio)

The weight you will lose will be that you will be dehydrated, and also you will simply not have food mass in your gut--food in your stomach, food digesting in your tubes and poop sitting in your colon waiting to come out. Once you start eating that weight WILL come back.

Not to mention 500 cals a day is STARVATION and starts up a bunch of bad chemistry, nutrition and processes other have mentioned. 

I can sweat out 2-3 POUNDS of water in a cardio session, just to give you an example of water weight and how your body is in flux. 

DOnt' EVEN go there!


----------

